

Ask HN: What's your favorite web application UI? - abinoda

My favorite is http://www.goplanapp.com/. I'm not a 37 signals evangelist, personally.
======
pjonesdotca
since alex mentioned almost.at, i'm going to go with qooxdoo - which
(codewise) is a whole lot more direct.

<http://qooxdoo.org/about>

Still waiting on Atlas to appear though.

------
alexkearns
<http://almost.at/> is very slick

I tried to do a similarly pretty UI with my Ajax app -
<http://gambolio.com/#/library/>

------
nostrademons
Bittorrent and Google Search. Audiogalaxy was pretty cool too.

I'm a fan of the UIs-that-don't-actually-exist paradigm, if you couldn't tell.

------
defied
my fav is hypem.com, they offer a good UI with some nice effects.

------
buster
gmail

